# Kenpo/Kempo in Tacoma, WA area



## Steve (Mar 7, 2011)

Any schools to recommend?  A friend's kids are very interested and she's asked me for suggestions.  She's looking for a school that teaches practical self defense, including situational awareness and skills for staying out of trouble.


----------

